
Kyle Bass: Our relationship with China has taken 'major step' for the worse - endswapper
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/30/hedge-fund-manager-kyle-bass-our-relationship-with-china-has-taken-major-step-for-the-worse.html
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

